# Made Pulled Pork for a high school concession stand w/Qview!



## rp ribking (Feb 13, 2011)

A guy's son at work plays for high school b-ball team (small school) and they have different foods for their concession stand. So, I made him a deal buy 2 butts get 2 free. Also, smoked 2 more butts for 2 guys at work. 17 hour smoke w/lump and hickory, tasted great. last pic is the retained juices. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 13, 2011)

So how did the PP go over at the stand? I bet it was gone very fast.


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 13, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> So how did the PP go over at the stand? I bet it was gone very fast.




Ross, give me a chance I just smoked it last night. The game is this Thursday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!

Not many school concession stands have great food like that!

Usually just hot dogs & those skinny little rubber hamburgers from the freezer section!

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 13, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> rbranstner said:
> 
> 
> > So how did the PP go over at the stand? I bet it was gone very fast.
> ...


Geeze. You left that part out. haha


----------



## gotarace (Feb 13, 2011)

There will be happy faces when they buy one of those sammies..Looks Great.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like they are gonna have some happy folks at that game for sure


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

That should raise them some funds for sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2011)

Great job. I bet it goes quick!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 14, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> tasted great.





rbranstner said:


> rp RibKing said:
> 
> 
> > rbranstner said:
> ...









Those kids are in for a treat


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 14, 2011)

Hell, I should show up for the game, for supper. I can't wait for the results and any more orders for PP.


----------

